# Mob Beats L.A. County Campus Officer with Baseball Bat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Courtesy of kabc*

LOS ANGELES, August 16, 2006 - Authorities Wednesday searched for five young men who attacked a campus police officer with a baseball bat at Jellick Elementary School in Rowland Heights.
The officer, whose name was not immediately released, was beaten after he interrupted a burglary attempt at the school, located at 1400 S. Jellick Ave., around 5:30 p.m. Tuesday, said Sgt. Bob Skudlarski of the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department Walnut Station.
The officer was taken to UCI Medical Center in Orange, where he was expected to survive, Skudlarski said.
Surgeons operated on the officer early Wednesday to attempt to save one of his eyes, which was injured in the attack, said sheriff's Sgt. Angie Wilkinson.
The suspects included five young men, ages 15 to 20, Wilkinson said. All five were at large Wednesday morning.
Sheriff's investigators used bloodhounds to search for the suspects, Wilkinson said.
The dogs led them to two separate locations, including an apartment complex, she said, and both locations are now under investigation, she said.
The guard is an officer with the Rowland Unified School District who is known to several deputies at the Walnut Station, Wilkinson said, adding the assailants may not have known how badly they hurt him.
"They have to be sweating, watching this on TV," Wilkinson said.

_Republished with permission of KABC_


----------

